# Canadian Soldier + American Civilian = ???



## shadow (25 Nov 2005)

I looked all over and I am hoping someone might have some insight as how to make this seemingly impossible task work.  
Basically, the soldier has 4 years of oblig. service before they can even think about getting out, but after that, if they serve another 8 years, they will have hit the 20 year mark and be entitled to a pension (vested).  They would be a fool to get out before that.
The civilian has a job here in the summers where the two of them spend time together, and then are apart through the winter months aside from vacations, the occasional weekend and whenever else they can scrounge up enough money to see each other.  They have a very strong relationship, aside from one thing.  Neither of them can think of a way to be able to be together on a regular basis, yet they keep holding on.... to what?!?
I was hoping there might be someone out there who has experienced the same situation, if they should just call it off, or if there are other options that they are missing...


----------



## Jaxson (25 Nov 2005)

> I looked all over and I am hoping someone might have some insight as how to make this seemingly impossible task work.
> Basically, the soldier has 4 years of oblig. service before they can even think about getting out, but after that, if they serve another 8 years, they will have hit the 20 year mark and be entitled to a pension (vested).  They would be a fool to get out before that.



I think you meant to say 4 + 16 = 20?. I have no personal experience in this, but the American civilian could always become a Canadian citizen, if he/she wanted to, could they not?.


----------



## Redeye (25 Nov 2005)

Why doesn't the American civilian apply for Canadian permanent residence status and move here?  It takes some time and about $2000, but it's not that a complicated process.


----------



## shadow (25 Nov 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> I think you meant to say 4 + 16 = 20?.



The soldier has already served 8 years... 

The civilian has a job in the states that requires them to travel, (which brings them to Canada for the spring/summer months), but that they are not able to do in Canada during the winter.


----------



## Springroll (25 Nov 2005)

how long have they been doing what they are doing now?


----------



## muskrat89 (25 Nov 2005)

shadow - I think you're probably aware of the options. There's a difference between "can't" and "won't" and that is up to the 2 people decide. If Person A "won't" leave the Military because of pension (or other) implications, and - Person B "won't" look for another job that makes the relationship more practical; then I think their only choices are to stick it out indefinitely, or call it quits.

Not sure if you're really looking for other options, or just wanting some support regarding either of the 2 choices.

Anyway, since this is basically a personal matter, and I don't see much use in a public brainstorming session - I'm going to lock this. Folks are welcome to PM you with suggestions.

Wish the 2 people luck....


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2005)

Well...if the relationship is serious to warrant marriage, then the normal considerations all fall into play.   Can both keep their careers?   Whose career will provide the most stability?   Whose career will provide the most benefits, (medical, dental, insurance, etc.) and perhaps a pension?   Where does the couple want to live?   Where would they prefer to raise their children?   These are mostly factors that the couple must discuss, not us on the forum.   Hope this helps.


----------

